

Show HN: Realgram - Explore the world through an elegant Instagram client. - relative
http://realgram.com/

======
truebecomefalse
Both other posters in this thread are one hour old. People should really quit
astroturfing. It is getting annoying.

------
kampianakis
Inspiring landing page with a new so-called 'elegant' Instagram client.

Looking forward for the app to come out, to test Promote functionality as
stated in front page! Maybe there are additional features as well!

~~~
jkimionis
For your interest, after you enter your e-mail at the landing page
<http://realgram.com> , you can invite more people with a referral-type link
provided exclusively to you. That way, you may be eligible for early access to
the mobile app as a tester, before it hits the App Store! :)

